# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  Mini Media Players for Quicktime files

## ronweaver

Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone has any advice for finding a mini media player that can support and play quicktime files output to a TV or monitor. The preferred method for this installation would be mac minis, but we need 11 or so of them and the cost is a little prohibitive, especially since we don't need the computing power or other functionality, we just need them to play Quicktime videos.

I've been looking a little at the Western Digital brand of players.( http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=330)
 Does anyone have any experience with these or any other suggestions?

Thanks,
Ron Weaver

----------


## tom@okeeffe.com

Hi Ron
I own a 'Micca' hard drive enclosure that plays media to my TV. It came without a internal drive but also takes a SD card. The good news is that it's are only $35 on amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Micca-Slim-Por...a+player+micca

It supports .mov ('QuickTime' I believe).
I filled mine with Movies after installing a hard-drive. It will run movies from the SD card without the hard-drive added.

Tom

----------


## tskross

> Hi,
> I'm wondering if anyone has any advice for finding a mini media player that can support and play quicktime files output to a TV or monitor. The preferred method for this installation would be mac minis, but we need 11 or so of them and the cost is a little prohibitive, especially since we don't need the computing power or other functionality, we just need them to play Quicktime videos.
> 
> I've been looking a little at the Western Digital brand of players.( http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=330)
>  Does anyone have any experience with these or any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron Weaver


I just sent this on the listserve, but just in case you (like me) have trouble accessing it at work here is my answer:

Ron,

We use WD players quite frequently and I highly recommend them. They are robust (can play continuously for weeks on end with no problem) handle a large variety of file formats and are pretty tiny which can be a big plus. Sound can be a little tricky if you are running the sound from the WD player (as opposed to monitor or TV) depending on what your output is because one model has RCA outputs and the other does not (WD TV hub, vs. WD TV live, can't remember which is which off the top of my head).
Also noticed that DIA Beacon used them almost exclusively for its  exhibition; Circa 1971: Early Video & Film from the EAI Archive which was beautifully installed. 


Tyson Skross
------
Exhibition Coordinator
SVA Museum and Galleries

----------

